# 2016 NORCAL MOBILEWARZ SQ SERIES



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Shows are well on there way this year. Shows are posted through August. All events start at 10:00a.m. Click on the link for event details. Follow us on Facebook and Instagram at teambassick.com

2/6/16 AUDIO INNOVATIONS (FRESNO CA) 

https://www.facebook.com/events/181590922196288/

3/6/16 SPANGLER'S SOUND (OROVILLE CA)

https://www.facebook.com/events/809374499174976/

4/2/16 LIQUID TRENDS (MODEST CA) 

https://www.facebook.com/events/161264560915048/

5/7/16 AUDIO XPERTS (VACAVILLE CA)

https://www.facebook.com/events/521237594720222/

6/18/16 ENRICHED MOBILE ELECTRONICS (SANTA ROSA CA) 

https://www.facebook.com/events/251086125239703/

7/10/16 CONCORD CAR STEREO (CONCORD CA) 

https://www.facebook.com/events/470593813145134/

8/27/16 DRIVE CUSTOMS (SAN LUIS OBISPO) 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1523181144658194/


----------

